# Weight



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all,

We had Bella weighed last week at the vet and she is now 9.8 kg, at 15 weeks is this about right?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny weighed in the other week at 15.5 weeks and 19 lbs (8.6 kg). So I'd say we're on track!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Last week our 13 week old girl weighed in at 16.8 pounds.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

She's gained on average 6 pounds a month. 10 weeks 11 lbs. 14 weeks 17 lbs. and at 18 1/2 weeks - 24 lbs. sounds like we're all good


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Great, wasn't sure if she was to big or to small. Sounds like she is just fine, thank guys


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Holy - Hudson is about 15.5 weeks and is 29lbs. 

<< I think he's gonna be a big boy.... >> 

(and I realize you have a girl, but that's a big difference!)


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler's at 12 weeks and he's at 20 lbs.. I think he's right on Hudson's tracks!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

That is a big difference HudsonVizsla, looks like your going to have a big v there  That is part of the reason I wanted a girl as I no there not as big, Bella is doing ok though. She always wants feeding, at the moment she is quite a good eater. Hope it stays that way


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Girls aren't necessarily smaller. Our girl, Scarlet, will be 3 in October and she weighs 76 lbs. That's a couple of pounds more that Dexter who was 3 in February.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, Big Rick I realise now  We have recently met a boy/ girl vizsla and there isn't much between them


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Hun - interesting. Hudson's mom was about 45lbs and his Dad was a lot bigger - likely around 70lbs. 

I'm happy to have a big boy though


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, I weighed Ruby again last night and she weighed in at 22 pounds. She'll be 15 weeks this coming Sunday. She's gained 5 pounds in the last 2 and a half weeks!!


----------



## NBRunner73 (Jun 26, 2012)

My Bodhi is going to be a big boy. He weighed 35 pounds at 19 weeks.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We had Bella weighed on Saturday, she is now 12.8 kg. She does eat anything and everything I must add


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I think Whistler's going to be a big boy, 29 lbs at 15 weeks,... Does anyone have a weight chart for Vizslas?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is a link to a chart put together by one of the forum members. I checked it frequently when Dax was growing up. I see from the updates that he now has a little girl V and he's keeping track of her too.

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?tag=growth-chart


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl is now 21 weeks and is right at 30 pounds. She's slowed down a lot, I think she'll end up being a little petite. How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella is now 34 pounds and was 5 months old on the 1st of October. Think ours are quite similar


----------



## kiah (Sep 6, 2010)

Found this site: http://www.puppyweights.com/
Suzy


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Denali is 22 weeks and around 27/28 pounds, so also a petite girl! Based on the estimator website Suzy posted (thx!), she'll be around 37 pounds. That's actually a lot smaller than we were expecting so it should be interesting to see!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't take too much notice of the puppyweight predicitor. I did it for Boris when he was about 20 weeks - it predicted he would mature at 36lbs. I thought I was going to have a real small dog.

He is now 9 months and weighs over 60lbs - and he is not finished yet. You have to remember that some puppies are thin as they grow, they all have different growing spurts and at the end of the day their genetics determine how big/heavy they are going to be - not a computer   But it sure is fun!!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad to hear that Hotmischief (although I suspected as much) since we were hoping she'd be a little bigger than that, although of course we'd love her the same! My guess is that she'll be somewhere between 45-50 pounds. In the meantime, here's to hoping she doesn't grow up too fast!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella is 6 months old on Thursday and is weighing in at 39 lbs. Think she may have started to slow down now, how about your V?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is now 19 months of age 16 kilo's 22 inches at the shoulder, very very petite and very gorgeous..


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Penny is 14wks& 17lbs ..compared to some of your Vizslas, she seems much smaller!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is almost 6 months and she's 34 pounds now. She's petite I am thinking.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It seems that Elza is just as small as Darcy! Today morning she weighed 15.5 kg and she's almost a year old. As I posted elsewhere I'm trying to make her put a little weight on since she was almost 17kg 2-3 months ago... 

Oh well, we knew she was the smallest in the litter. :


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I do wonder if Bella is growing way to quick, I look on here now and again and I think she is ok. My husband tells me not to be daft. She put a little bit more weight on recently because of her accident and not being walked for 10 days


----------

